# [Illustrator CS] Zeichenfläche exportieren?



## php (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie ist es möglich, die gesamte Zeichenfläche zu exportieren (-> PDF)?

(Vrgl. mit: Für Web speichern>Bildgröße>Ganze zeichenfläche aktivieren)


----------



## zechi (7. April 2005)

Wenn du über Save As > PDF gehst speichert er standardmäßig alles was du irgendwo auch nur platziert hast mit, geht auch über die Zeichenfläche hinaus.

 Wenn du exakt die Zeichenfläche willst, lege ein rechteck mit der größe der zeichenfläche an und erstelle daraus über Object > Crop Marks Schnittmarken.

 Illustrator richtete sich beim exportieren etc nach den Schnittmarken.


----------

